# Einteilige Karpfenrute



## Leech (8. Mai 2018)

Moin Leute,

ich komme grade aus der Rutenkammer meines Angelladens (wir waren auf der Suche nach einem Ersatzteil für meine MAD Karpfenrute) ist mir beim ihm eine einteilige Karpfenrute mit relativ niedriger Testkurve in die Hand gefallen.

Mein erster Gedanke war: fürs Bootsangeln.
Der Kollege meinte dann, die sei gedacht fürs Angeln auf Nahdistanz mit Blei oder schwerer Pose.
Die Rute hate eine Länge von 6 ft.

Hat jemand von euch schon mal mit so einer kurzen Rute auf Karpfen hantiert? |kopfkrat

lg Leech


----------



## Xianeli (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

Ich habe 2 Nash Scope Sawn off, die sind 6ft. Hauptsächlich sind sie für meine Urlaube gedacht wo ich 1. wenig Platz habe und 2. nicht weit raus muss.

Beim probewerfen am See stellte ich aber fest das ich damit fast genauso weit komme wie mit üblichen längen. Ist gewöhnungsbedürftig anfangs aber ich finds mittlerweile geil


----------



## angler1996 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

6 ft gleich 1,80 m ?

 nö, 2,40 ja


----------



## Leech (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*



angler1996 schrieb:


> 6 ft gleich 1,80 m ?
> 
> nö, 2,40 ja



Ja. 1,82 glaube ich. 
Hat eine 2,5er Testkurve.



> Ich habe 2 Nash Scope Sawn off, die sind 6ft. Hauptsächlich sind sie für  meine Urlaube gedacht wo ich 1. wenig Platz habe und 2. nicht weit raus  muss.
> 
> Beim probewerfen am See stellte ich aber fest das ich damit fast genauso  weit komme wie mit üblichen längen. Ist gewöhnungsbedürftig anfangs  aber ich finds mittlerweile geil



Man lernt immer was neues. Das Modell das mir in die Hand fiel, war eine Prologic Rute. Sollte ich vllt mal testen als Rute fürs mobile Karpfenfischen an unseren Aller-Altarmen. #t


----------



## Timo.Keibel (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

Moinsen Leech,

die kurzen Karpfenruten sind speziell zum Stalken gemacht. Meistens in den Längen 6 bis 9 Fuß gehalten. So kann man sich auch richtig ins Dickicht setzen und schwer zugängliche Stellen befischen. Mit längeren Ruten bleibt man an diesen Stellen immer in Ästen & Co hängen. Sprich: Die Handhabung der kurzen Ruten ist einfacher.


----------



## Leech (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*



Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Moinsen Leech,
> 
> die kurzen Karpfenruten sind speziell zum Stalken gemacht. Meistens in den Längen 6 bis 9 Fuß gehalten. So kann man sich auch richtig ins Dickicht setzen und schwer zugängliche Stellen befischen. Mit längeren Ruten bleibt man an diesen Stellen immer in Ästen & Co hängen. Sprich: Die Handhabung der kurzen Ruten ist einfacher.



Vielen Dank Timo. Damit wäre die Rute ja der Idealfall für das mobile Angeln, wie ich es mir fast schon gedacht habe. Danke für die Info.

lg Leech.


----------



## Michael.S (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

Ich habe eine Nash Scope und eine Nash Dwarf in 9 ft , die 6 ft steht schon länger auf meiner Wunschliste , für kleine Kanäle optimal
Die Nash Dwarf ist als Einsteigerrute gedacht aber auch für alte Hasen geeignet , das Material ist halt nicht so edel wie das der Scope Serie 
https://www.kl-angelsport.de/nash-dwarf-abbreviated-6-ft-200-lb.html

Nash Scope : https://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/_carp-shop/ruten/nash-tackle-scope-sawn-off-6ft-2lb.html


----------



## Andal (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

Ich fische seit 2 Jahren auch beinahe ausschließlich "kurz". Die Prologic COM Pure Stalker ist ideal. Sie lässt sich sowohl in 9 ft., als auch in 11 ft. als vollständige Rute fischen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Nash Scope und eine Nash Dwarf in 9 ft , die 6 ft steht schon länger auf meiner Wunschliste , für kleine Kanäle optimal
> Die Nash Dwarf ist als Einsteigerrute gedacht aber auch für alte Hasen geeignet , das Material ist halt nicht so edel wie das der Scope Serie
> https://www.kl-angelsport.de/nash-dwarf-abbreviated-6-ft-200-lb.html
> 
> Nash Scope : https://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/_carp-shop/ruten/nash-tackle-scope-sawn-off-6ft-2lb.html



Wie merkt man den Unterschied zwischn Scope und Dwarf?


----------



## Xianeli (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

Anderes Material und anders verarbeitet. Hatte beide in der Hand und kann nicht sagen das die dwarf schlecht verarbeitet ist, im Gegenteil. Letztenendes ist es Geschmackssache. Habe mich dann für die scope entschieden weil ich sie günstig gebraucht angeboten bekommen habe


----------



## Michael.S (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

Die Scope ist besonders am Griff schlanker und wie gesagt etwas besseres Material was sie vielleicht auch etwas leichter macht , ich fische beide gerne , das Prinzip ist bei beiden das selbe , wer nicht soviel ausgeben will für den ist die Dwarf eine gute Alternative zur Scope


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

Danke, 
der Griff muss nicht schlanker sein, ich mag es durchaus auch "griffiger"

Wie verhalten sich die beiden verglichen im Drill?


----------



## Leech (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Prologic 6ft Rute bestellt.
Ich bin ja mal gespannt. :g


----------



## Damyl (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

Zu meiner Zeit als Jungspund war das fischen mit kurzen Ruten auf Karpfen der Normalfall. Heute ist es wieder was Neues. So ändern sich die Zeiten


----------



## Andal (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*



Leech schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Prologic 6ft Rute bestellt.
> Ich bin ja mal gespannt. :g



Die COM? Mit der äugle ich auch sehr lieb!


----------



## Xianeli (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

Ich finde mal wieder nix bei Google. Hast du nen Link dazu andal ?  bitte danke


----------



## Andal (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ich finde mal wieder nix bei Google. Hast du nen Link dazu andal ?  bitte danke




https://www.angelsport.de/prologic-c-o-m-rod-series-angelruten_0147138.html


----------



## Xianeli (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

Ah Ok, Habe nach einer 6ft Variante gesucht  gibt's wohl erst ab 8ft


----------



## Andal (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

Ich hab mir jetzt eine 10 ft. 2 lbs. bauen lassen - gabs so eben nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

Andal: Mit welcher Montage angelst du diese?


----------



## Xianeli (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt eine 10 ft. 2 lbs. bauen lassen - gabs so eben nicht zu kaufen.



Ich Angel 2 Daiwa 10ft und 2lb. Allerdings nicht so edel wie deine


----------



## Andal (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Andal: Mit welcher Montage angelst du diese?



Mit max.60-80 gr. ... quasi alles, was sich so anbieten lässt, aber vor allem mit entsprechenden, kleinen Selbsthakmontagen. Im Grunde genommen ist das "die Schleienrute" für mich.



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ich Angel 2 Daiwa 10ft und 2lb. Allerdings nicht so edel wie deine



Die hatte ich auch auf dem Schirm. Aber bei denen wäre mindestens der Griffumbau fällig gewesen. Da habe ich dann doch lieber das super Angebot des Rutenbauers angenommen.


----------



## Xianeli (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

Du meinst da hätte erstmal ein Griff nachgerüstet werden müssen  Sieht man mal davon ab macht sie echt Spaß. Mich stört es nach mehrmaligem benutzen nicht mehr


----------



## Leech (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ah Ok, Habe nach einer 6ft Variante gesucht  gibt's wohl erst ab 8ft



Ich will ja nix sagen. :g

https://www.angelsport.de/prologic-c-o-m-rade-carp-rod-karpfenrute_0183234.html

da ist die 6ft Variante. #t


----------



## Xianeli (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

Vielen Dank  Hab sie echt nicht gefunden #q


----------



## angler1996 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Anderes Material und anders verarbeitet. Hatte beide in der Hand und kann nicht sagen das die dwarf schlecht verarbeitet ist, im Gegenteil. Letztenendes ist es Geschmackssache. Habe mich dann für die scope entschieden weil ich sie günstig gebraucht angeboten bekommen habe


 
 Gibts von den 6Füßern ein Bild unter Belastung oder mir ner  LiterFlasche Wasser#h


----------



## Xianeli (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Gibts von den 6Füßern ein Bild unter Belastung oder mir ner  LiterFlasche Wasser#h



Wenn du mir ein wenig Zeit gibst poste ich später eins. Die Ruten sind im Kofferraum und meine Frau ist damit zur Arbeit gefahren. Müsste aber bald wieder da sein


----------



## angler1996 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Wenn du mir ein wenig Zeit gibst poste ich später eins. Die Ruten sind im Kofferraum und meine Frau ist damit zur Arbeit gefahren. Müsste aber bald wieder da sein



 och nimm Dir Zeit und danke fürs Tun#h


----------



## Michael.S (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

Gibt es , ich weis jetzt aber nicht ob das die 2 oder die 3 lbs Rute ist  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHNRjQ9ryrc

Edit : Das ist die 3 Lbs , das Video gibt es nochmal und da steht dann auch 3 Lbs


----------



## angler1996 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

Danke#h, das sieht schon recht gut aus, ich denke die kann man zu vielem mißbrauchen:q


----------



## Xianeli (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

Bin irgendwie zu doof vernünftige Fotos alleine hin zu bekommen ^^ hoffe das reicht erstmal. Ansonsten werden morgen zu zweit welche gemacht ^^


----------



## angler1996 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

ne biste nicht, bistn "Schatz"
 wenn Du mir noch verräts, was da dran hängt?
 Die Kurve sieht gut aus , könnte man mit kleineren und 1 mehr verbessern


----------



## Andal (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

Eben deswegen habe ich auch 7+1 auf der Selbstgedrehten.


----------



## angler1996 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*



Andal schrieb:


> Eben deswegen habe ich auch 7+1 auf der Selbstgedrehten. [/QU
> ist deine selbstgedrehte nicht länger? gabs da Fotos von#h


----------



## Andal (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

Die hat 10 ft.


----------



## angler1996 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

schaut gut aus!


----------



## Xianeli (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ne biste nicht, bistn "Schatz"
> wenn Du mir noch verräts, was da dran hängt?
> Die Kurve sieht gut aus , könnte man mit kleineren und 1 mehr verbessern



1 Liter Babywasser hängt da dran


----------



## Leech (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

Ich werde euch dann auch mal Bilder von der Einteiligen Rute schicken (sofern erwünscht)


----------



## Xianeli (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

Klar, immer her damit. Erfahrungsberichte nach dem angeln ebenfalls


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

Würde mich schon interessieren  #h

OFFTOPIC
War ja als eingefleischter Spinnangler in diesem Jahr tatsächlich 2mal schon auf Karpfenansitz (und habe in dieser mir ungewohnten Anglerwelt sogar einen am Samstag abend gefangen  ; heute soll es auf Waller gehen)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt eine 10 ft. 2 lbs. bauen lassen - gabs so eben nicht zu kaufen.





Xianeli schrieb:


> Ich Angel 2 Daiwa 10ft und 2lb. Allerdings nicht so edel wie deine



das sind Ruten ab 10ft, darunter sind es ja eher nur Rütchen! :q

Zumindest wenn man große = lange und schnelle Karpfen auf dem Zielradar hat, dann sollte die Rute schon Kraft haben, unten raus Widerstand bieten können, da diese Fische meist eben jedes Hindernis mitnehmen, was sie kriegen können ....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

The "Mother Carp Stalker", in der letzten Hoch-CF-Blank Ausführung, imported by DAM aus UK in der Type Bruce&Walker

DAM Royal Quick Carp CF 2590-300 Testcurve 1_3/4lb Length 10ft (DAM ~1981)







DAM Royal Quick Carp CF - Griff






War die erste richtig überzeugende Steckrute für mich, was wunder! 
Inzwischen sieht sie umgebaut anders aus, überlege allerdings wieder auf die Schieberinge umzubauen ...


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> das sind Ruten ab 10ft, darunter sind es ja eher nur Rütchen! :q
> 
> Zumindest wenn man große = lange und schnelle Karpfen auf dem Zielradar hat, dann sollte die Rute schon Kraft haben, unten raus Widerstand bieten können, da diese Fische meist eben jedes Hindernis mitnehmen, was sie kriegen können ....



Hatte die 2 lbs. jetzt zum ersten Mal in einem richtig "holzigen" Altwasser im praktischen Gebrauch. Auf kurze Distanzen muss es (für mich) wirklich nicht mehr sein. Da komme ich bestens damit klar.


----------



## angler1996 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

ja sicher ihr beiden#h, nur wird die Länge u.U. davon bestimmt, was über mir ist#h


----------



## Leech (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

Ich hatte die Prologic COM Rade Rute schon mal in der Hand.
Richtig schön steifer Blank - könnte man vermutlich im Zweifelsfall auch easy als Bootrute für alle möglichen Zwecke außer Waller missbrauchen. Insofern eine völlig okaye Anschaffung. |wavey:


----------



## Surf (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Einteilige Karpfenrute*

Es lohnt sich sicher auf der Suche nach was kurzem, auch mal bei dem "schweren" Gummi/Hechtruten zu schauen. Ich benutze schon länger fürs stalken ne ältere Shimano Spinrute


----------

